# Looking for standby Genny advice



## cowboybart (May 28, 2010)

I'm looking for a whole house standby unit. 9K minimum, 12K max. Not interested in anything chinese. Diesel, LP, gasoline - in that order. Based on relatives short lived Generac, I'd like to avoid that brand. I have an older (80's) 12K Empire with a Perkins diesel. No issues with it except it is not auto start. I have to go out to the shed and start it. Generally when we lose power it is during a wind storm or snow storm. Going out to the shed in a snow storm requires opening the door twice and putting a chill in the house. If the wind is over 70 mph, I don't go out unless a life depends on it. The wind storm last month was 124 mph and NO WAY was I going out in it to get a genny started. I realize an auto start will negate the EMP proof system that I have now, but we all have to make trade offs.
What units do you recommend??


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

A couple of Goalzeros, trickle charged by solar panels, has worked well for my buddy who is maintaining our BOL.


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

cowboybart said:


> I'm looking for a whole house standby unit. 9K minimum, 12K max. Not interested in anything chinese. Diesel, LP, gasoline - in that order. Based on relatives short lived Generac, I'd like to avoid that brand. I have an older (80's) 12K Empire with a Perkins diesel. No issues with it except it is not auto start. I have to go out to the shed and start it. Generally when we lose power it is during a wind storm or snow storm. Going out to the shed in a snow storm requires opening the door twice and putting a chill in the house. If the wind is over 70 mph, I don't go out unless a life depends on it. The wind storm last month was 124 mph and NO WAY was I going out in it to get a genny started. I realize an auto start will negate the EMP proof system that I have now, but we all have to make trade offs.
> What units do you recommend??


 You can do what I did with my onan. I ran the key and starter button into the house . Had a friend put a relay on start button at gen to prevent over load. A remote starter kit might work ,I had to pay someone to do that part . It works JUST fine put it in a tube of some sort. don't leave the key on or (dead Battery). Beats running out in my BVDs in the winter.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Generac is the only way to go. We have had one for 18 yrs. Auto start. Run 11 days in ice storm in 07. Good Service at least in this area.


----------

